# i sold a snake now thay dont want him and want me to take him back



## trento (Aug 9, 2010)

i sold a stimo to a girl and now she dosent want him any more and wants her money back what should i do??


----------



## Ramsayi (Aug 9, 2010)

How long ago did you sell it?


----------



## byron_moses (Aug 9, 2010)

tell her that she should have thought about that mate and tell her u can refund half her money i cant stand people who do things like this


----------



## LadyJ (Aug 9, 2010)

I'd be really worried about leaving him with the girl... I can imagine he'd be neglected and wouldn't recieve proper care - you really do have to motivation to take on any animal, let alone a reptile.
But I can see your dilema... best of luck man, keep us posted.


----------



## The Devil (Aug 9, 2010)

Yeah like Ramsayi asks a lot would depend on when it was sold, the age of the buyer and things like that.


----------



## trento (Aug 9, 2010)

i sold him yesterday and got the phone call about 4 today i thiink he would be looked after as she has * bearded dragons .*id like to do the right thing by everone but i dont realy want to take him back


----------



## byron_moses (Aug 9, 2010)

i think that she should sell it herself if she really dosent want it


----------



## Ramsayi (Aug 9, 2010)

Provided she doesn't own any other snakes I would take it back.


----------



## trento (Aug 9, 2010)

no she dosent own any other snake i was thinking about the quorenteen thing


----------



## Reptilequeen (Aug 9, 2010)

trento said:


> i sold a stimo to a girl and now she dosent want him any more and wants her money back what should i do??


 To be honest I wouldnt mess around with the situation, I would just take him & give her back her money, as she obviously has changed her mind and wasn't sure about snake ownership in the first place and therefore the snake would only suffer. Hope this helps you.


----------



## the jungle guy (Aug 9, 2010)

thats disgusting people buying reptiles and changin there mind within 24hrs it happens soo damn much, tell her your not big w or kmart but then again the welfare of the animal is now a primary concern,

what was her reason for not wanting the snake obvisouly she wanted a snake otherwise she would not of brought yours from you 

whats your reason for not wanting the snake back from her besides you want it sold?

do what is best for the snake and then yourself

let us know how you go


----------



## BigWillieStyles (Aug 9, 2010)

> To be honest I wouldnt mess around with the situation, I would just take him & give her back her money, as she obviously has changed her mind and wasn't sure about snake ownership in the first place and therefore the snake would only suffer. Hope this helps you


 
I agree with this post. Its only been a day.

Perhaps you could discuss with her why she feels that she cant keep it?


----------



## Jimmy_jam (Aug 9, 2010)

i would say take him back hey, dont let him get neglected or be released casue the owner doesnt want him. make sure you do the correct thing by the snake mate.


----------



## Alldone (Aug 9, 2010)

Why doesn't she want him?


----------



## Chris1 (Aug 9, 2010)

how annoying, but since theres no quarantine issues id take it back just to make sure it isnt neglected.

dragons are no comparison to snakes, maybe she was struck at and pooped herself,...haha! 

i know i had sudden doubts when i got my first hatchy and he did nothing but try to kill me,...


----------



## diprotodon (Aug 9, 2010)

take back the animal refund half the money


----------



## the jungle guy (Aug 9, 2010)

Chris1 said:


> maybe she was struck at and pooped herself,...haha! .


 

hahah thats prolly the size of it pmsl


----------



## trento (Aug 9, 2010)

she dosent want him because her mum dosent want him in the house i should never have sold him to 17 year old girl lesson learnt


----------



## dreamkiller (Aug 9, 2010)

diprotodon said:


> take back the animal refund half the money


 that's what i was going to say!!


----------



## Jay84 (Aug 9, 2010)

If you take it back i would only refund half the money, serves her right for going behind everyones backs.


----------



## Hsut77 (Aug 9, 2010)

Like everyone has said, I would 100% get it back but only refund half the money for all the stuffing around.


----------



## Riggsy (Aug 9, 2010)

G'day

I think everyone is right. You should take it back since it has only been a day and for the welfare of the snake. But....I also would only refund half the money for mucking you around ( Get the snake and movement advice back in your hands first, then give her the cash and run! ).

Also, isn't it required in NSW to be over the age of 18 to hold a Reptile Licence? But if the licence is in the mother's name then they are both to blame since the mother should have known what she was getting in the first place.


----------



## Sterlo (Aug 9, 2010)

Offer to take the snake back but don't give her money back ahaha


----------



## xxMelissaxx (Aug 9, 2010)

Hsut77 said:


> Like everyone has said, I would 100% get it back but only refund half the money for all the stuffing around.


 
Agreed.


----------



## Boney (Aug 9, 2010)

if you dont want to take the snake back . just tell her you would take it back ........ but you dont make the rules , npws does so you cant take it back because of the 6 month rule lol


----------



## the jungle guy (Aug 9, 2010)

pass my number( ill give it to you) on to her ill take it from her hands  this was the 2yr old male stimmie from central coast wasnt it it sounds familiar you had it advertised for quiet some time ay?


----------



## FAY (Aug 9, 2010)

This girl is only 17...do you really think you need to be that harsh on her, taking half the money???

Maybe ten dollars I feel is more than sufficient.

I know that she has been a pain, but I have more respect for her wanting you to take it back than to ill treat it..


----------



## gozz (Aug 9, 2010)

The right thing to do, is to give the money back,
and take the animal back.


----------



## JAS101 (Aug 9, 2010)

FAY said:


> This girl is only 17...do you really think you need to be that harsh on her, taking half the money???
> 
> Maybe ten dollars I feel is more than sufficient.
> 
> I know that she has been a pain, but I have more respect for her wanting you to take it back than to ill treat it..


i agree 100%


----------



## Jay84 (Aug 9, 2010)

FAY, some lessons need to be learnt. You can not go and purchase an animal without asking your parents.

It is not like a shop where they have a refund or exchange policy, purchasing an animal should not be taken lightly.

Also the seller has probably FINALLY sold the animal after advertising for some time, its not fair, what if the 

money received has already been spent?


----------



## Megzz (Aug 9, 2010)

I completely agree with Jay


----------



## snakelady-viper (Aug 9, 2010)

I have been in this situation I refunded 3/4 of the money but now I tel them to read the back of their licence you must hold the reptile for 6 months before you sell it


----------



## trento (Aug 9, 2010)

iv decided to take him back and refund all but $20 for the stuffaround after being on the phone to her and all her famly thanks for all your posts guy


----------



## Boney (Aug 9, 2010)

if you bought a python at a expo ect or something . then you rang the seller up the next day to tell them you changed your mind and could you get your money back . they would tell you to get stuffed ... and what if the same situation was done with someone from nsw and the other person say from vic . you would have freight charges x 2 and export /import permits x 2 $30 a pop . who would pay this? the seller ... because the girl is 17 ?.. or do you only have to take it back when there is no freight charges and permit charges involved ?


----------



## Jay84 (Aug 9, 2010)

If it were my parents involved they would be telling you to keep your money. Teach me a lesson.


----------



## FAY (Aug 9, 2010)

trento said:


> iv decided to take him back and refund all but $20 for the stuffaround after being on the phone to her and all her famly thanks for all your posts guy



That sounds fair Trento....good to see not everyone is overly harsh!!!
Jay...I am sure you would not be that harsh?


----------



## scottyo998 (Aug 9, 2010)

Im with Jay, she should learn that pets are big responsibilities and that they shouldn't be bought on a whim. I dont see how "she is only 17" is a defense. Just because someone is still a kid doesn't mean they dont know what they are doing, as we all should know. If anything now is the perfect time to show that life isnt all about her and what she wants, and that if she makes a decision she must be responsible and carry it out, or go about accepted methods of fixing it, not just "i dont want it anymore, take it back and i want my money". I know that if i did something reckless like that, i wouldn't want people handling it differently just because im a kid...


----------



## Megzz (Aug 9, 2010)

scottyo998 said:


> Im with Jay, she should learn that pets are big responsibilities and that they shouldn't be bought on a whim. I dont see how "she is only 17" is a defense. Just because someone is still a kid doesn't mean they dont know what they are doing, as we all should know. If anything now is the perfect time to show that life isnt all about her and what she wants, and that if she makes a decision she must be responsible and carry it out, or go about accepted methods of fixing it, not just "i dont want it anymore, take it back and i want my money". I know that if i did something reckless like that, i wouldn't want people handling it differently just because im a kid...


I totally agree. I knew perfectly well what I was doing when I snuck out of my room at 17 to go get my first snake after mum had said 'No!' that morning :lol: Sadly I got caught on the way to my car


----------



## baxtor (Aug 9, 2010)

deleted by poster


----------



## clouded_mind (Aug 9, 2010)

Now you will have to quaruntine the animal again as you have no idea where it has been.
Feed it again, pay for its electricity again, relist it for sale again and risk being stuffed around by tyre kickers again.

All for a $20 profit haha


----------



## Brent (Aug 9, 2010)

As a breeder I have not had anyone want to return a python to date and I have sold many over the years.
But if they did ask me I would take the python back.
I know that many breeders on do spent a lot of time talking with new keepers.
and when I sell a python to a young person I always talk with their parents to ensure that they want a python in the home and understand what is required regarding keeping the animal,
you did the right thing


----------



## D3pro (Aug 9, 2010)

she's only 17, your better off developing a reputation of a nice keeper that cares about the animals and the people caring them then someone who think only about the money.
yes it was silly of her to go behind peoples backs, but in the end, she learned her lesson and will come back to pythons knowing that there are nice keepers around.


----------



## python_dan89 (Aug 9, 2010)

Yer its good dealing with breeders who understand where you are coming from sometimes... 
Depeneds on whats going on... 

Im dealing with my first now and he is A+++ Get my jungle girl soon.. =)

cheers...


----------



## Octane (Aug 9, 2010)

I am led to believe that you must get approval from DECCW to transfer/dispose of an animal if you have had it less than six months.


----------



## python_dan89 (Aug 9, 2010)

sounds like us in vic too but unsure have herd of it but..


----------



## Kristy_07 (Aug 9, 2010)

Since it was only given to her yesterday, probably, neither have sent the paper work off and it won't matter


----------



## FAY (Aug 10, 2010)

D3pro said:


> she's only 17, your better off developing a reputation of a nice keeper that cares about the animals and the people caring them then someone who think only about the money.
> yes it was silly of her to go behind peoples backs, but in the end, she learned her lesson and will come back to pythons knowing that there are nice keepers around.




I agree D3pro. Yes, it was silly what she did. But having a reputaion for being a decent and understanding seller/breeder etc will go a long way.A myriad of situations can happen and should be judged accordingly.


----------



## JAS101 (Aug 10, 2010)

Kristy_07 said:


> Since it was only given to her yesterday, probably, neither have sent the paper work off and it won't matter


 i know in vic there is no paper work to send in if both the buyer and seller are in the same state . they just fill out there log book, then every april u fill in a " return to the wild " form and sent that in to DSE.


----------



## Reptilequeen (Aug 11, 2010)

Hi ive now reples to this twice here because this kind of thing really concerns me, I agree with most other people here, and that the snake is the one of priority, and I dont think this girl should have him atall, and what was your reason for not wanting him:cry:


----------



## percey39 (Aug 11, 2010)

You did the right thing mate. I would not of taken half the money from a young girl as punishment, as this to me gives the wrong impression to newbies in the first place about this hobby. In saying that though if it was someone experienced and had been keeping for a while things would be slightly different.


----------



## falana1 (Aug 11, 2010)

im sorry to say but she should of think about it frist .if she dont want it. tell go an sellit her self she one that made the mistaken not you.


----------



## python_dan89 (Aug 11, 2010)

+1 percey


----------



## Jay84 (Aug 11, 2010)

D3pro said:


> she's only 17, your better off developing a reputation of a nice keeper that cares about the animals and the people caring them then someone who think only about the money.
> yes it was silly of her to go behind peoples backs, but in the end, she learned her lesson and will come back to pythons knowing that there are nice keepers around.



It is not about the money at all, this buyer needs to deal with the consequences of her being deceitful,
going behind her parents back to a breeder to purchase an animal. This animal has now had to be returned to 
the breeder. This has put the breeder in an awkward situation which is not fair. 

Young people now have no care or worries with the ramifications of their actions...... BECAUSE, they know 
that OTHER PEOPLE will pick up the pieces for them and make it all ok. Well this girl has shown a lack of respect 
for not only the breeder but also her parents. 

MAYBE, she would respect people more if she had to deal with the concequences of her actions?


----------



## Kristy_07 (Aug 11, 2010)

Jay84 said:


> It is not about the money at all, this buyer needs to deal with the consequences of her being deceitful,
> going behind her parents back to a breeder to purchase an animal. This animal has now had to be returned to
> the breeder. This has put the breeder in an awkward situation which is not fair.
> 
> ...



It's up to her parents to teach her these values, not the herp community  

He did the right thing by himself and his reputation as a seller in doing the compassionate thing by the buyer, and the right thing by the animal.


----------



## MDSTIM (Aug 11, 2010)

I have to agree that the snake comes first and that you should take it back immediately, ( I don't think there are any "real" quarantine issues to be overly concerned with....BUT, I would hold on to $50 which I would refund back to the initial buyer once the snake has been sold, minus any costs incurred, (that you have clearly explained to the other party).
I think that this way there is a learning point being made, there is minimal cost incurred to the seller, (if any), you have conveyed positive feelings between seller and buyer with your intentions, and hopefully it will all "come out in the wash" as balanced and fair.


----------



## Jay84 (Aug 11, 2010)

lol Kristy_07 , its not just your parents you need to learn lessons from.


----------



## waruikazi (Aug 11, 2010)

Ora na azu nwa.

That means it takes an entire community to raise a single child. There is so much more that a kids needs to learn than what the parents can teach.



Kristy_07 said:


> It's up to her parents to teach her these values, not the herp community
> 
> He did the right thing by himself and his reputation as a seller in doing the compassionate thing by the buyer, and the right thing by the animal.


----------



## Kristy_07 (Aug 11, 2010)

Jay84 said:


> lol Kristy_07 , its not just your parents you need to learn lessons from.


 


waruikazi said:


> Ora na azu nwa.
> 
> That means it takes an entire community to raise a single child. There is so much more that a kids needs to learn than what the parents can teach.


 
Then I would rather be a teacher that leads from the front, displaying good morals and behaviour and compassion towards others, rather than finger waggling, financial punishment, and humiliation.


----------



## Jay84 (Aug 11, 2010)

Lol.... Maybe we should start a thread about disciplining children?? Lol


----------



## Kristy_07 (Aug 11, 2010)

If you think you've got enough experience, Jay, go for it


----------



## waruikazi (Aug 11, 2010)

I've worked with thousands of kids and the ones who are moddicoddled and sheilded from making their own mistakes and suffering the consequences turn out to be little turds. 

Despite the old saying 'You learn from your mistakes' you don't really. We learn from the consequenses of our mistakes.



Kristy_07 said:


> Then I would rather be a teacher that leads from the front, displaying good morals and behaviour and compassion towards others, rather than finger waggling, financial punishment, and humiliation.


----------



## waruikazi (Aug 11, 2010)

I'll take you on Kristy 



Kristy_07 said:


> If you think you've got enough experience, Jay, go for it


----------



## Kristy_07 (Aug 11, 2010)

If you want to start a thread, I'm happy to contribute my thoughts. 

In the meantime, I think trento did the most mature thing from his end in taking the animal back without trying to "teach her a lesson". He came up with a solution that was fair, and, in my opinion, the right one.


----------



## Jay84 (Aug 11, 2010)

For anyone interested....... ''Worlds strictest parents'' on tonight at 7.30pm lol


----------



## shellfisch (Aug 11, 2010)

A lesson in knowing right from wrong was never going to be taught by making this girl keep a python she (and her parents) clearly did not want and were unable to look after....
Arguing over whose responsibility it is to teach her morals, ethics and discipline achieves nothing. 
In my opinion, taking the python back, whilst holding back a token amount to cover costs was the right thing to do.

Michelle


----------



## Jay84 (Aug 11, 2010)

Shellfish, i never actually said to 'make her keep the python'. I was in agreement to take the animal back and only refund half the buying
price.


----------



## waruikazi (Aug 11, 2010)

I never said what should or shouldn't be done in this scenario.



shellfisch said:


> A lesson in knowing right from wrong was never going to be taught by making this girl keep a python she (and her parents) clearly did not want and were unable to look after....
> Arguing over whose responsibility it is to teach her morals, ethics and discipline achieves nothing.
> In my opinion, taking the python back, whilst holding back a token amount to cover costs was the right thing to do.
> 
> Michelle


----------



## xxMelissaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

waruikazi said:


> I've worked with thousands of kids and the ones who are moddicoddled and sheilded from making their own mistakes and suffering the consequences turn out to be little turds.
> 
> Despite the old saying 'You learn from your mistakes' you don't really. We learn from the consequenses of our mistakes.



Agree 100%.

Positive and negative reinforcement works wonders!


----------



## Kristy_07 (Aug 11, 2010)

xxMelissaxx said:


> Agree 100%.
> 
> Positive and negative reinforcement works wonders!


 
The consequences in this case are that 1) the girl learns a lesson by losing her money, or 2) the girl learns a lesson by having to keep the snake that she doesn't want. Both consequences are either giving the girl something she doesn't want or taking away something she does want, for the purpose of decreasing the likelihood that she will behave irresponsibly next time, go behind her parents back again, etc.

Which means, that both these consequences, and types of learning, are forms of positive or negative PUNISHMENT, not reinforcement. 

And there are many studies concluding that children, dogs, horses, birds etc are much better taught by reinforcement methods than by punishment methods. That's my theory, anyway. I think trento did the right thing.


----------



## Reptilequeen (Aug 11, 2010)

scottyo998 said:


> Im with Jay, she should learn that pets are big responsibilities and that they shouldn't be bought on a whim. I dont see how "she is only 17" is a defense. Just because someone is still a kid doesn't mean they dont know what they are doing, as we all should know. If anything now is the perfect time to show that life isnt all about her and what she wants, and that if she makes a decision she must be responsible and carry it out, or go about accepted methods of fixing it, not just "i dont want it anymore, take it back and i want my money". I know that if i did something reckless like that, i wouldn't want people handling it differently just because im a kid...


she may be 17 a kid and alot do know what theyre doing but THEY DONT CARE thats the problem with alot of people they know but they just dont give a dam.They can't even look after their kids let alone a cat dog or a repltile which is more specialised.


----------



## Reptilequeen (Aug 11, 2010)

Jay84 said:


> It is not about the money at all, this buyer needs to deal with the consequences of her being deceitful,
> going behind her parents back to a breeder to purchase an animal. This animal has now had to be returned to
> the breeder. This has put the breeder in an awkward situation which is not fair.
> 
> ...


This reminds me of the young kid in Johnny Depps movie.. Willie Wonkers chocolate factory when the spoiled girl harped on at her dad wanting the squirrel as a pet.


----------



## xxMelissaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Kristy_07 said:


> The consequences in this case are that 1) the girl learns a lesson by losing her money, or 2) the girl learns a lesson by having to keep the snake that she doesn't want. Both consequences are either giving the girl something she doesn't want or taking away something she does want, for the purpose of decreasing the likelihood that she will behave irresponsibly next time, go behind her parents back again, etc.
> 
> Which means, that both these consequences, and types of learning, are forms of positive or negative PUNISHMENT, not reinforcement.
> 
> And there are many studies concluding that children, dogs, horses, birds etc are much better taught by reinforcement methods than by punishment methods. That's my theory, anyway. I think trento did the right thing.


 
You're right - I study Psych and should definitely be more careful with my use of terminology - apologies. This is punishment as opposed to reinforcement in technical terms, absolutely.

In response to your last sentence (we're going a bit off-topic though), reinforcement has indeed been shown to be more effective than punishment in many cases, but if you take a look, the results amongst children and animal subjects differ from those amongst adult subjects. Regardless, punishment is more effective in this case then simply handing the money back and therefore eliminating any negative consequences of this person's actions - this is the point I was getting at, so I won't turn this into a debate on Psychological research.

"2) the girl learns a lesson by having to keep the snake that she doesn't want."

^ The seller in no way was going to force her to keep the snake - her parents wouldn't let her have it in the house, so she'd lose some of her money, hopefully learn some sort of lesson, and the snake would be returned. This is what I would be aiming for, but this is subjective and up to each individual seller to decide the course of action that they are satisfied with.


----------



## kupper (Aug 11, 2010)

And now we can join this thread with the Indian parm squirrel thread :lol:


----------



## waruikazi (Aug 11, 2010)

From your response i can see that you don't quite have a grasp of negative reinforcement. It is actually much more complicated than positive reinforcement and not uncommon for people to 'get' if you want me to elaborate PM me and i'll send you some links and names of researchers to look up.



Kristy_07 said:


> The consequences in this case are that 1) the girl learns a lesson by losing her money, or 2) the girl learns a lesson by having to keep the snake that she doesn't want. Both consequences are either giving the girl something she doesn't want or taking away something she does want, for the purpose of decreasing the likelihood that she will behave irresponsibly next time, go behind her parents back again, etc.
> 
> Which means, that both these consequences, and types of learning, are forms of positive or negative PUNISHMENT, not reinforcement.
> 
> And there are many studies concluding that children, dogs, horses, birds etc are much better taught by reinforcement methods than by punishment methods. That's my theory, anyway. I think trento did the right thing.


----------



## zulu (Aug 11, 2010)

The snake should have been entered into the record book under the terms of the license,if you then add one on or say one has died your a criminal by DECC standards,ime used to it as i live in MT Druitt but those like Fayse are soft juicy targets,theyll tie the dogs up,park the helicopter on the front lawn and kick the door down!


----------



## Kristy_07 (Aug 11, 2010)

waruikazi said:


> From your response i can see that you don't quite have a grasp of negative reinforcement. It is actually much more complicated than positive reinforcement and not uncommon for people to 'get' if you want me to elaborate PM me and i'll send you some links and names of researchers to look up.


 
Thanks for that fairly pretentious response, Gordo. Having studied both animal behaviour/captive animal management and half a Psych degree, I'm pretty familiar with the positive/negative reinforcement/punishment - I'm not sure what you have misconstrued from my post. In fact, I didn't even mention negative reinforcement in my post.


----------



## waruikazi (Aug 11, 2010)

I didn't write that response being pretentious. I'm not sure how you have come away feeling like that.

I misread your post, i thought you said negative reinforcement is the same as punishment. My mistake.



Kristy_07 said:


> Thanks for that fairly pretentious response, Gordo. Having studied both animal behaviour/captive animal management and half a Psych degree, I'm pretty familiar with the positive/negative reinforcement/punishment - I'm not sure what you have misconstrued from my post. In fact, I didn't even mention negative reinforcement in my post.



I'll ad that i still think you are wrong but.


----------



## 1dragonett (Aug 11, 2010)

I think that a decent breeder should always take back an animal that cannot be looked after by its owner for whatever reason. This goes for any critter breeder - reptile, dog, bird, etc. That said, breeders should vet their buyers carefully anyway before any sales. Otherwise, you're simply a BYB.

Well done on taking it back.


----------



## LadyJ (Aug 12, 2010)

Well, good work and for what it's worth I really think you did do the right thing.
Hope this doesn't ruin too many people's views here of teens in the hobby... being one myself... I'd like to think I'm a lot more responsible than the girl you dealt with.


----------



## The Reptile Outlet (Aug 12, 2010)

trento said:


> i sold him yesterday and got the phone call about 4 today i thiink he would be looked after as she has *bearded dragons .*id like to do the right thing by everone but i dont realy want to take him back


 
Tricky situation trento..... Apart from whether or not to give her the money back, that's your decision, but my main concern would definitely be to quarantine the animal once it came back. Once an animal is out of your home, you have no idea who or what it's been in contact with......
I hope you have quarantined him away from the rest of your animals.
I'm not trying to be an alarmist, but if that was us,,,,, there is no way an animal would come back to us and just go back into the collection to be sold again .... It would go into quarantine for the next twelve months, during which time it wouldn't be able to be sold, just to be on the safe side (we wouldn't risk our collection or reputation) .... therefore out of pocket for the next 12 months if you've refunded all the money ..... so hmmmmmm, tricky situation.
That's just what I would do, but that's because we are pedantic about quarantine with our collections.


----------



## Southside Morelia (Aug 12, 2010)

Joy from S & T said:


> That's just what I would do, but that's because we are pedantic about quarantine with our collections.


 LOL, and who wouldn't be pedantic with that collection....8) :lol:

I agree mate, she has purchased it and "UNLESS" it was different to what you advertised, or you both agreed on a certain trait and that animal wasn't what was agreed on, I personally wouldn't take it back. She can wait the 6 months and sell it herself. JMO


----------



## junglepython2 (Aug 12, 2010)

Joy from S & T said:


> Tricky situation trento..... Apart from whether or not to give her the money back, that's your decision, but my main concern would definitely be to quarantine the animal once it came back. Once an animal is out of your home, you have no idea who or what it's been in contact with......
> I hope you have quarantined him away from the rest of your animals.
> I'm not trying to be an alarmist, but if that was us,,,,, there is no way an animal would come back to us and just go back into the collection to be sold again .... It would go into quarantine for the next twelve months, during which time it wouldn't be able to be sold, just to be on the safe side (we wouldn't risk our collection or reputation) .... therefore out of pocket for the next 12 months if you've refunded all the money ..... so hmmmmmm, tricky situation.
> That's just what I would do, but that's because we are pedantic about quarantine with our collections.



I totally agree, and it isn't fair to expect the breeder to foot the bill for a snake in quarantine for 12 months.


----------



## beeman (Aug 12, 2010)

junglepython2 said:


> I totally agree, and it isn't fair to expect the breeder to foot the bill for a snake in quarantine for 12 months.



I agree!


----------



## D3pro (Aug 13, 2010)

Jay84 said:


> Lol.... Maybe we should start a thread about disciplining children?? Lol


 
The 5 minute experts will have a field day lol


----------



## Fantazmic (Aug 13, 2010)

Something id mention and I dont know if this happens with snakes is when I have a litter of puppies I give a care sheet and also a contract. With puppies it is a bit mroe complicated bcause you can have congential defects etc that can show up at later stages. I also talk about people 'changing their minds" BEFORE they take the pup. I explain to them that they can bring the puppy back and that i will take it back and on sell it again to another home and that I will retain half the money that they have paid for the pup because of the inconvenience costs etc of them bringing the pup back. I also inisit upon meeting the entire family and if i so much as get one vibe that a family member...particularly the mother (who usually ends up picking up the slack of the work to have to pup) is a bit in two minds I wont sell them the pup.

So I guess what I am saying is maybe it is worth having these conversations BEFORE the snake is sold and having a written contract they sign. After issues i had with my first litter I am really careful now to talk about EVERYTHING and it has meant that things have gone really smoothly for me when I sell pups. So I imagine if I do make the decision to have a clutch of snakes I will approach things the same way,

Elizabeth


----------



## patonthego (Aug 21, 2010)

Ajh the first person to make some sense as an ex breeder of Alaskan Malamutes. THe guy should have spoken to teh parents of this girl first. Too many breeders on here are only in it for the money. I loved to breed my mals so they would win in the show ring that was my buzz. As for reptiles they take more care and the parents needed to be involved so imo the breeder didn't care was just after trhe sale


----------



## Jay84 (Aug 21, 2010)

patonthego said:


> Ajh the first person to make some sense as an ex breeder of Alaskan Malamutes. THe guy should have spoken to teh parents of this girl first. Too many breeders on here are only in it for the money. I loved to breed my mals so they would win in the show ring that was my buzz. As for reptiles they take more care and the parents needed to be involved so imo the breeder didn't care was just after trhe sale


 
How can you say that? How can you make the assumption and judge the seller saying he is in it for the money?? In my opinion a 17 year old is old enough to be responsible in asking parents permission first. I do not know the seller personally so i can not make judgement either.

Also depending on how many reptiles a seller breeds per season is also ALOT different to one or 2 litters of dogs??? How many dogs would you breed per year? Some people on this site will breed hundredsd of reptiles a season, are you saying that each seller should have family references and a criminal record check before each sale? and that if you do not do this then you are a greedy breeder ?? hahaha


----------



## junglepython2 (Aug 21, 2010)

patonthego said:


> Ajh the first person to make some sense as an ex breeder of Alaskan Malamutes. THe guy should have spoken to teh parents of this girl first. Too many breeders on here are only in it for the money. I loved to breed my mals so they would win in the show ring that was my buzz. As for reptiles they take more care and the parents needed to be involved so imo the breeder didn't care was just after trhe sale



He took it back free of charge how on Earth can you say he is in it just for the money!?!?!


----------



## xxMelissaxx (Aug 21, 2010)

patonthego said:


> Ajh the first person to make some sense as an ex breeder of Alaskan Malamutes. THe guy should have spoken to teh parents of this girl first. Too many breeders on here are only in it for the money. I loved to breed my mals so they would win in the show ring that was my buzz. As for reptiles they take more care and the parents needed to be involved so imo the breeder didn't care was just after trhe sale


 
Agreed with what everyone else said above, but also, you think a python requires "more care," and requires parental involvement more than an Alaskan Malamute? If this is the case, I need to get hold of one of your dogs!


----------



## Jay84 (Aug 21, 2010)

She makes plush toy alaskan malamutes lol


----------



## Jay84 (Aug 21, 2010)

Either that or your dogs are neglected? Dogs less care and maintenance than a snake? Iv'e heard it all now lol


----------



## soundfix (Aug 21, 2010)

Pretty sure as a condition of the DECC, that the snake must be owned for 6 months before sale/resale.
Some people just dont think of all the implications.Good luck mate.


----------



## xxMelissaxx (Aug 21, 2010)

Jay84 said:


> She makes plush toy alaskan malamutes lol


 
Ha ha! Must be the case - it is the only way the statement makes any sense..


----------



## dragonboy69 (Aug 21, 2010)

Has any one found out what has happened to ther snake has he resold it or does he still have it


----------



## daniel1234 (Aug 21, 2010)

Yeh proberbly bit her, how about taking it back on consignment or something.
You should get something for the hassle.


----------



## Gibblore (Aug 21, 2010)

People should learn to take responsiblitys for their actions, & think thru serious responsibiltys such as pet owner ship be it a reptile, cat, dog etc. In short make them deal with it not your problem.


----------



## tuffgong (Aug 21, 2010)

mate take him back and quarantine him. then re-sell to someone with more experience with snakes or actually wants a snake. only refund half cause your not a charity. good luck mate


----------



## FAY (Aug 21, 2010)

This has all been sorted now.


----------

